# Inactive R15-100 -- toss it?



## elguapo79 (Sep 29, 2006)

I've had an old r15-100 in my basement for 2 or 3 years. Works fine but we needed hd receivers to get locals when we got them. 

Directv never did send a box to ship it back as they said they would.

What should I do with this thing? I'm assuming it's valueless on eBay or whatever.

Thanks!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Take your choice. You can either use it as a paperweight or doorstop.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Check your local ordinances and dispose of electronic waste appropriately.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

It is still a usable SD DVR. You might offer it in the buy/sell/trade forum of this web site, although I doubt there is much value for it. If you do give it away or sell it, you should retain the access card. The buyer would need a new card regardless.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

carl6 said:


> It is still a usable SD DVR. You might offer it in the buy/sell/trade forum of this web site, although I doubt there is much value for it. If you do give it away or sell it, you should retain the access card. The buyer would need a new card regardless.


Leased status won't change regardless of the recovery status. So if this was a leased receiver it cannot be sold.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Check your local ordinances and dispose of electronic waste appropriately.


This.

:lol:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Shades228 said:


> Leased status won't change regardless of the recovery status. So if this was a leased receiver it cannot be sold.


True, but it is possible this is an owned unit. If the OP does choose to sell/give it away, he might check with DirecTV first to confirm the status (owned or leased), as should the buyer/receiver of the unit.


----------

